# Rookie with basic questions on a Lionel 736



## brasscap (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello All,

I posted some very very basic information in the intro thread, but thought this would be a better place to post a few specific questions.

I have an old 736 Lionel Lines that my dad got as a kid and then passed to me nearly 30 years ago. (I said 20 in the intro forum, but while typing I realized time flies as you get older) I'm 38 and he gave it to me somewhere between 8-10 years old after he found a hobbyist in Chicago that did some reasonable repairs so that it would work well enough for a kid.





































Fast forward nearly 30 years and although the train runs fairly well, it needs some TLC. I don't want to throw any money into restoring this thing right now because I will pass this to my son when he is a few years older, but I would like to throw some elbow grease at it with some cleaners and what not to get it to a pseudo-optimally (for a 50 year old train) running condition.

What is a good way to clean tracks (blackish gray and oxidized) and will that help the performance? Is there an easier way than scrubbing?

Is there anything I can do to the locomotive to help it run better? Cleaning, checking for certain things?

Mostly basic things to optimize the current condition so little to no money is involved.

Thanks for any and all help, 
Rob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Oil and track cleaning.*

Welcome again. It sure is a real beauty.
I saw you have the original box. Does it have a set number?
I read on wikipedia that a Berk set from the 50's is a prize. 

I work on older trains so if you read anything keep in mind that I do it to improve the train. 
Your situation is not to devalue it.A big difference. 

Oiling: Lots of opinions out there. Top end is an oil called Labelle's 7 bucks a bottle. 
All the Berkies use it. I use dripppings from a car oil container stored in a squeeze bottle.
I use a lithium grease 
on the gears. 3 bucks a small tube.
If you look around you may find one plastic and paint friendly.




Track: clean with scotch brite and wipe with WD 40. The oil is used to pick up the corrosion.Track is still sold.
Do not use steel wool because you may have magnatration.

Your engine is from the 50's . The ink mark is not smudged.

Try to find a service manual . I have a blue hard cover.
Doyles priceguide to Lionel Postwar Trains would be good too. Try this site the library 
Both can be found used amazon.
Good luck and stick around.

Try searching for a parts supplier near your area, not a dealer .
Stan Orr in NY is a good example.
The Olsens in Mich. are in question they left e bay.

For pictures, we downsize to about 650 across to save time. Yours are nice but smaller is prefered.
You also enlarge the screen and cause us smaller guys to scroll.

I'll discuss cars later. The grey caboose is late 40's, I have one.
Your tender is valuable too.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful train!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You got a nice engine there!:thumbsup:

First thing you can do is get it off the rug! 
You might pick up all the fuzzy stuff from the carpet.

There's certain areas to oil. I must stress use just a little as to much is no good.
Some here say 3 in one oil is good but I wouldn't use it. 

Do what T says and get yourself a good light oil made for the engines. Google how to oil Lionel engines and you probably pull up a picture pointing you as to where to oil.

Again I stress LIGHTLY. Grease too LIGHTLY. As far as taking apart to clean up the brushes and other parts a local Lionel service shop won't charge that much to do it. Though it's not very hard to do yourself if you know what your doing. A manual will tell you a lot on repairing and maintaining your engines and rolling stock.

Besides what was all ready mentioned on cleaning the track , they do make a track cleaner eraser. Comes in a block just like a pencil eraser but different material. They don't cost that much.

There's all different ways to clean up the engine. but from the picture it looks in good shape.
Watch out how you clean up the outside as you wouldn't want to wreck the numbers and lettering.

By the way welcome to the site.

Edit;
I found you some info on oiling your engine. You can put a drop on the rolling stock axles too.

http://www.thortrains.net/manual7.htm

One more note that this site says some of the engines have large oil reservoirs that will keep your engine oiled. Back when these engines were made they probably didn't expect them to last much over 10 years. Though a lot are still around 60 to 80 years old. So I wouldn't neglect checking out all the spots they point out and oil them a little. Your engine is one that they say you don't have to worry about.

Hey T, I think Sal Olsen is still doing business. I ran across his name somewhere. I think it might have been on e-bay but under a different name. Maybe someone took over the selling parts for him. As he never liked E-bay to much to begin with.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Post some pictures of the crane and crew car too.
You got a nice set there.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Next step, car cleaning.
A car like the auto get dirty and there is a way to clean them. The trucks you can inspect the wheels for buildup. Just use a screw driver ans poke at any grey ring there. It's a colllection of dirt and oil on the wheels. I use a dremel wire wheel to clean them.
Then you place them in a sandwich bag with a twisty. Using a vey soft brush clean with liquid soap and water. A old tooth brush is ok for tight places. I have a broken in finger nail brush. What Ed has said previously, is to be careful over lettering. It is best to hold the car upside down. Rinse and Dry.
I try to take things apart, but for you that is optional.

I was thinking that maybe you want to build a cradle to hold the engine upside down when you service it. I have seen both foam and wood coverec with a felt. This is you chamce to get creative. I have seen them sold at train shows. The purpose is to protect the shell from scratches. Look around for a small foam pillow. any way that is just a helpful hint.

The parts dealer will be handy if you need a man your your barrel car, barrels or cars, original or repro for your carrier.


----------



## prr1361(inactive) (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice train, The Olsens are still around I e-mail them a couple days ago. The website: http://pictures.olsenstoy.com


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is good to know about the Olsen's.

In the current Lionel Cat 2009-2 page 43-44 is a modern version of the 1956 set. Very similiar indeed. With either the set number or a little research you can find out more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another who joined and asked for help then doesn't come back to check for an answer?

Come on back I was only kidding when I yelled at you to get it off the rug.

(though I wouldn't run mine there.)


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> Come on back I was only kidding when I yelled at you to get it off the rug.


LOL, I did not notice that you said this in your first post... The first engine that I had would spark like crazy when going around the old tubular track... I had it on a carpet, and well, one day what must have been a huge spark flew off and made like a 1/4" diamter burn in the carpet... I still do not get how this happened... Guess I was really burnin' up the rails :laugh:


----------

